# Tactical Tanto



## NYWoodturner (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a very good friend who's son just graduated bootcamp in the Army and is being deployed to Iraq. He wanted to help make his son a knife and has been hands on every step of the way. HIs son will be kicking in doors in Mosul soon and this knife will accompany him.
12" OAL. Blade is 6.5" Steel is Parkerized CPM M4. The handle is Micarta. Sheath in progress,
C&C always welcome.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2016)

Cool knife, cool story, cool dad, cool Scott.

Tell him thanks for raising a son willing to serve.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

Cool knife- what is handle made of. May god be with him and Kathie and I both Thank him for his service and his families sacrifices.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2016)

Great knife and a good dad for helping and raising a son willing to fight for us. Thank him for me please. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2016)

That is B.A.!! Thank him and his family for my family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 1, 2016)

Scott, this is so far your best knife. I like the tanto blade, really cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool knife- what is handle made of. May god be with him and Kathie and I both Thank him for his service and his families sacrifices.



Mike - The handle is Micarta. We wanted to do wood but decided Micarta would hold up better.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

That would really do a number on a towel head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

Nice knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MEB02 (May 1, 2016)

Nice knife and good luck, thanks to your son, safe return. Towel is that PC? Couldn't resist in our politically deranged environment, but I am with you in sentiment. Best to all

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

Awesome..I love tanto blades...and that one is awesome...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

